# E-bikes



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh man this is one totally awesome rad DIY setup.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...ctures-here.&p=7846895&viewfull=1#post7846895

Unf unf unf....I'm not surprized if the guy upgraded to 3000lm front light now. Dammmnn...


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol 0-40 km/h in 2.7 seconds!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey it's not a petrol motor tho I have seen a 120kph modded up mountian bike on youtube that passed cars and mopeds to the surprise of onlookers.  Nice. Tho I can't remember if the guy put disc brakes on. I know I get a sketchy when I'm in and around the 70 something kph with V brakes. I'm going to be swapping out for disc brakes when I have time later.

Let me see if I can find that video again. ound it.





  Heck yah!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The V-brakes will make stopping "twitcher" vs discs due to the force applied @ radial distances. If you don't want to switch to discs yet, I suggest changing the tires to slicks as there will be more rubber contact on the road vs typical MTB "knobbies" for a smoother and better stop.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

wtac said:


> The V-brakes will make stopping "twitcher" vs discs due to the force applied @ radial distances. If you don't want to switch to discs yet, I suggest changing the tires to slicks as there will be more rubber contact on the road vs typical MTB "knobbies" for a smoother and better stop.


I use Continential Travel Contacts. Semi-slicks with knobby sides for cornering. Dropped about $80 for a pair of tires a few years ago and got about 6000 km on them already. They say they can go up to 85PSI but the tires say 80 PSI so I take it the newer ones can take the extra 5PSI over. Tho on forums I've read you can over PSI it by 10 PSI pending your weight. If youre not on the heaviest end (~230lbs) then you can up the PSI but if you're big boned then don't go over the rated PSI. I've found at 90 PSI is when I reached above 70kph while pedaling.

Speaking of speed. I almost got nicked with a speeding ticket this morning. I got gunned at 41kph in a 30kph school zone on the flats. >__<; That Timmys ice cap and boston creme donut does give you a good energy boost. Good thing I got off on a warning as the cop gave me a surprised look that you could go that fast. Probably didn't want to write the ticket thinking the judge might be WTF on it or something. Forgot it was a return to school day in the rush.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice tires and they should handle the stop w/V-brakes. If you're going to be a speed demon with the E-motor, I don't think discs on slicks are going to make that much of a difference as it will all be about body/weight shifting if you MUST make that sudden stop...sanpaper the rims for extra grab .


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Hey it's not a petrol motor tho I have seen a 120kph modded up mountian bike on youtube that passed cars and mopeds to the surprise of onlookers.  Nice. Tho I can't remember if the guy put disc brakes on. I know I get a sketchy when I'm in and around the 70 something kph with V brakes. I'm going to be swapping out for disc brakes when I have time later.
> 
> Let me see if I can find that video again. ound it.
> 
> ...


I want that 

If you blow thru a school zone with an EBike, I wonder if you will get a ticket.. hmmmmmm

$800 USD + $200 new bike... affordable... tempting...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I want that
> 
> If you blow thru a school zone with an EBike, I wonder if you will get a ticket.. hmmmmmm
> 
> $800 USD + $200 new bike... affordable... tempting...


I would think so because you are riding with a motorized bike. I've never rode an ebike before but I have peaked pedaling in the 70ish kph speed with my own legs. I think it seems cops that are in cars (most if not all speed trap cops are car units) think that bikes can't so that speed and that people on bikes are just slow riders in the 10-15kph range. Well there is something called 'burst' of energy. Granted you can't sustain something like 50-55kph on the flats for long if you have a '2 finger lift bike' (AKA expensive carbon custom fiber bikes that cost like $10k >_<) but riders can be pretty fast as I've seen and experienced. Obviously roadies overall can go faster then MTBR's ue tothe design and aero positioning of thier bikes and gearing.

One slick Ebike I've seen that is hella gucci is www.optibike.com Its still light enough if you had to carry it back or withi a bus route you could wheel or carry it to the bus stop and still get it home. Something you can't really do with a car if it conks out on you. Heck.. you could disengage the motor on a Ebike if you run out of power and keep on going. It'll just be something like 30lbs of extra weight you'll be humping till you reach another power source but you're not hooped. I like that for the versatility and options. If the road is all jammed up then cu tthe motor and ride it off the local trails to get to there you need to go (helps with advanced GPS and maps that include trails or just knowing where you local trail leads).

Like it takes me about 25-30mins to drive downtown exiting Spidina Ave exit on the QEW. Then if I'm heading over to say MEC I'm going to be looping around 10mins to find a parking spot IF I can find and at $2ish/30mins. So I would have spent total around 45-50mins factoring in traffic and getting to the store and the parking hunt. If I took the bike from my home to the science center trail all the way down to the Toronto Humane Society via the most direct trail from the science center it would take me 55mins top gearing it down and another 20mins to reach the store pending traffic. Sometimes I just don't see driving downtown as it costs so much to park, hard to find parking at the places I go, and for me at least I seem to go faster downtown on bike then I do driving given the traffic and lighting setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.jvbike.com/bikes/CRD_BionX.htm

Being sold in Canada. Putting that on a road bike haha... why do I forsee 65-70kph if someone is hammering it on the cranks?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.jvbike.com/bikes/CRD_BionX.htm
> 
> Being sold in Canada. Putting that on a road bike haha... why do I forsee 65-70kph if someone is hammering it on the cranks?


good for out run the cops in a busy street



no license plate to track too!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.myebike.com/bikes/index.html

Some nice looking Ebikes. E+ I've read has some good reviews and clean look to it. I forgot butI think the battery is in the front wheel while the motor is in the back wheel or vice versa.

They had a unit built into a Paratrooper bike which IIRC was designed for army deployment but modded it with the wheel motors.

http://www.militarybikes.com/products.html The bike.

http://epluselectricbike.com/buy-bikes-online/signature-electric-bikes TidalForce modded with bike above.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Not bad. 31lbs, 3hr charge, 12 mile range and 210lb max rider weight. So the lighter you are the more battery you'll get out of it. At least if you run out of power you can still move it. Light weight for guys and gals as well.

http://velomini.com/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice folding stylish e-bike by Izip.

http://www.currietech.com/currie-technologies-izip-via-urbano-electric-bike.php

Good for condo/apt. folks and easy to move around. ~20km range and you can also ride it without the motor. 45lbs is nice for short carry (ie. up some stairs if you're in a apt. without an elevator.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just saw a segment on CTV news at 23:55ET on Ebikes

http://www.daymak.com/pages/classic.php

Daymak has some new models out now.

It was about 25cents for 50km according to the report. Less then 1cent a km. 

~$500-700 for a cheap model. Li-ion models are more but lighter. DIY a PVC trailer with lots of tie downs and you should be able to move a 20-30gal long without issue.



What's the cost of a metropass anyways now a days? For those wanting to keep moving they sell studded winter tires with carbide steel studs for winter biking tho your distance will be cut by about half due to the temps effect on the battery. AFAIK it is illegal to have studded tires or chain tires on cars.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Heads up.

Walmart has Ebikes for sale. Thier Ecoped models are $797.00 according to the flyer when last time I saw the pricing it was ~$998.xx .

32kph speed if you don't pedal. If you do pedal it can go faster. IIRC it has a 10km motor only range and about a 40-60km range if you pedal as well.

http://www.walmart.ca/Automotive/Sc...ooters/2011-Ecoped-Ode-Electric-Scooter-White


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Land record holder 85 or 86mile IIRC currently.

http://www.busettii.com/

Found this out while seeing a video on the A2B bike on Youtube here.






Thing is the A2B comapny wants about $3000 for thier bike.  That's like the cost of a Honda CBR250R motorcycle brand new!  Tho the Busettii is cheaper and longer distance. A2B has the stylish looks but everyone wants range IMHO.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Last week I had the pleasure of riding a friend's custom e-bike, with a number of mods done to it. He normally drives it to work from Oshawa to Pickering, range is about 35 km between charges, about 1.5 hrs to re-charge. The acceleration on that thing has to be experienced, it was very powerful, I drove around the building and had about 100 m to accelerate and slow down again before turning, and in that space I had it up to 50 kph! His models start at around $2K. Anything you buy at crappy tire or wall-e-mart will not last compared to his setups, let alone perform as good.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Speaking of speed. I almost got nicked with a speeding ticket this morning. I got gunned at 41kph in a 30kph school zone on the flats. >__<


What where you riding?


----------

